# DC peeps heads up MAY trip



## panda (Apr 30, 2019)

i'll be working at the capital hilton from the 6th through the 23rd. when ever i have the chance i will be out having drinks at the hamilton and slurping down bowls of spicy miso ramen at daikaya. but i'd like to try other spots as well so lets link up!


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 30, 2019)

Dude, you are in luck! It just so happens there is a Noodles & Company on the next block!


----------



## slickmamba (Apr 30, 2019)

Last time I was in DC the only ramen I had was a momofuku. What are some other good places up there?


----------



## panda (May 2, 2019)

slickmamba said:


> Last time I was in DC the only ramen I had was a momofuku. What are some other good places up there?


didnt even know there was a momofuku in dc, been to the one in new york and was highly underwhelmed.


----------



## panda (May 2, 2019)

WildBoar said:


> Dude, you are in luck! It just so happens there is a Noodles & Company on the next block!


is it any good?


----------



## slickmamba (May 2, 2019)

panda said:


> didnt even know there was a momofuku in dc, been to the one in new york and was highly underwhelmed.


yeah, I kinda agree, at least on the ramen, other entrees were pretty good. The friends I was with were friends with the head chef so we got our meals comp'd and got the 'truffle ramen' for free. It was good, overrated like most truffle things are, would not pay $50 for it, thats for sure


----------



## panda (May 5, 2019)

Had lunch at daikaya. It wasnt nearly as good as I remembered, the broth tasted watered down. The kitchen staff wasnt two japanese dudes that spoke English and a white guy that only joke japanese... I'm afraid my suspicion probably holds true, they are taking short cuts to keep up with its popularity. afterwords, I went upstairs to the whiskey bar and enjoyed a glass of nikka by the barrel and yamazaki 12.

I am realizing now that you were only joking about noodles & Co. Cause I got a snack from there and it was utter microwaved garbage!! FYI I ordered the buttered egg noodles with meatballs.


----------



## chinacats (May 5, 2019)

You coming up to Portland after DC?


----------



## panda (May 5, 2019)

No, I'm here on special assignment for work. I plan a Portland trip in the summah tho


----------



## WildBoar (May 5, 2019)

panda said:


> I am realizing now that you were only joking about noodles & Co. Cause I got a snack from there and it was utter microwaved garbage!! FYI I ordered the buttered egg noodles with meatballs.


Dude, am I ever not joking?  Noodles & Company sucks Guy's Donkey Sauce Balls.

Wish I knew you were already here today -- we would have invited you to schlep to the 'burbs' so you could teach my 6-year-old inappropriate things to say, while dining on grilled flank steak with chimmichurri.


----------



## panda (May 5, 2019)

Been drinking since 8am lol I passed out from all the day drinking and just now woke up.


----------



## Factotum (May 7, 2019)

Hey,

I just moved to NoVa in January. Couldn't make the meet-up at Wild Boars cause I was working all weekend... Haven't gotten to the city as much as I'd like yet, but some ideas for you are The Gibson which does pretty well-executed cocktails in a speakeasy vibe in Dupont Circle. I also had a solid omakase experience at Nakazawa maybe a month ago, but it aint cheap!

Jaleo was underwhelming for me, as was Masseria for what I paid. Though they have another spot called Officina down by the water that's supposed to have a cool rooftop.

Lemme know which nights you're out and maybe we can meet up downtown. 

Cheers and enjoy your visit!


----------



## panda (May 7, 2019)

I'm off on friday. Down to get trashed Thurs night after work


----------



## Factotum (May 7, 2019)

lol. well I gotta work Friday unfortunately, but could still throw down a bit. Heading out into the woods tomorrow night, but I'll check in here Thursday afternoon when I get back and see what's percolating...


----------



## daveb (May 7, 2019)

Factotum said:


> Heading out into the woods tomorrow night



Turkey?


----------



## Factotum (May 8, 2019)

daveb, don't get that reference :-/

I'll be camping out on the Appalachian Trail


----------



## lumo (May 8, 2019)

Haikan had the only ramen I went for more than once, they are related to Daikaya though if that turned you off. 
If you like whiskey you might want to check out Jack Rose Dining Saloon for a civilized whiskey bar with an insane inventory. If you want a more down and dirty industry spot, go to Black Whiskey.


----------



## Factotum (May 9, 2019)

Definitely heading into city tonight with a buddy. Hit me up if you want to rendezvous at any point. I'll PM you my number.


----------



## panda (May 11, 2019)

Factotum said:


> Definitely heading into city tonight with a buddy. Hit me up if you want to rendezvous at any point. I'll PM you my number.


Was fun hitting up the bar other night!!


----------



## WildBoar (May 11, 2019)

Must have been good if you could not post until Saturday morning 

What is your schedule tonight? After the kid is down for the night and the wife is ready to turn in I may be able to head into town.


----------



## panda (May 11, 2019)

Plated dinner for 500 and then an after-party of 300, not getting out any time soon unfortunately.


----------



## WildBoar (May 11, 2019)

I'll text you if it looks like I can get in there tonight. Wife is pretty cranky this afternoon, so I'll keep my fingers crossed she wants to go to sleep early.


----------

